# how long was your baby fussy for after two month vaccines?



## leahtaba

my LO still isnt herself after four days :(

she is crying a lot which is unlike her and i can just tell she feels unwell. shes feeding an adoquate amount but not as much as before and she has been sick a few times.

after three nights of waking hourly she slept from midnight to seven thirty am last night (was so shocked when i got up to feed her and saw the time) and when i changed her nappy it was dry she hadnt even done one wee in seven hours! i usually change her nappy every three hours and one has never been dry before! shes had dirty and wet nappies today since but im still a bit worried about that.

how long did your LO take to get back to themselves? i am really worried about her :(


----------



## Amy2701

Lily wasnt really fussy, from what I can remember. She slept the whole day away after them - I remember thinking it was odd cause she was asleep in her swing, and she's always hated the swing. The dry nappy would worry me too.. Did the nurse give you a time frame to take LO back in if she hadnt got over them? I'd probably go back after a week if she hasn't perked up a bit. X


----------



## kippenhok

The first day after he slept a LOT. I think it took about 5 days.. He wasn't really sick or anything (no temp) but just quite glum and unhappy, each day he slowly got a bit better but it wasn't before 5 days that he was really his old self again. Same story with the second lot of vaccines. It sucks!


----------



## Larkspur

It took my guy about 4-5 days to stop being cranky after the first lot but after the second he just had one grumpy day and then was fine. I would say give it a week and then check with the doctor. It might be a growth or development spurt happening at the same time.


----------



## MrsButterfly

After the first set my lo was fussy for about 4-5 days. He was much better after the next two sets thankfully!


----------



## mellyboo

My babys been so chilled out since her needles so chilled out she sits there by her self for a little bit.. usually she whines and me or the boyfriend have to hold her and console her all the time.. or she fuss's alllll night long and crys.. we've been having some sleepless nights tho but she got into that about a week ago and her needles were only on thrus ( couple days ago) ... my sister had her over night last night and i guess she pulled an all nighter she wasnt fussy tho i guess just wide awake not sure if that has to do with the needles or not.. but it was kinda weird i guess she didnt sleep once.


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

I think it was around 3 days for me. He slept majorly the day after his shots and was really grumpy. Day after that he didn't sleep very well. But since then he's been back to normal (although he gets grumpy almost every evening so who friggen' knows lol)


----------



## Bevziibubble

It was just for part of that evening. She had a sleep and was a bit grumpy and was then fine


----------



## lemontree12

my little one took around 10-14days to recover, she was so restless, literally not long after i settled her she was having her 3rd ones, but luckly these didnt bother her at all. mayb she was poorly along with the second one.


----------

